# Hirsch Offers Adelco Digi-Cure Digital & Screen Printing Textile Dryer



## Deborah Sexton

The Adelco Digi-Cure, available from Hirsch Solutions, ushers in a new class of value and technology for curing digitally and screen-printed textiles. Designed to provide maximum curing ability with minimum effect on fabrics, it employs high pressure airflow for optimal curing penetration. 

The Digicure is a medium sized, hot air, textile dryer that is aimed at providing a new great value model with excellent curing ability for all textile ink systems in a tiny footprint compared to other conveyer dryers in its class.

As usual, Adelco has focused on high airflow and an efficient exhaust system for curing digital and screen printing inks with minimum effect to fabrics. The Digi-Cure’s incredible curing ability and low running cost, at a more affordable price than most conveyor systems, makes this premium textile dryer a perfect choice.

Production rates vary depending on product placement and time and temperature settings, but throughput of 150 adult-size screen printed and digitally printed light garments and 75 digitally printed dark garments per hour have been achieved.

The Digi-Cure uses a 19 kw, three-phase 220V-240V or 380V-415V, 50/60 Hz electrical supply. Its overall dimensions are 44 inches (W) by 50 inches (H) by 172 inches (L).

To learn more, go to https://hsi.la/digicure.
For more information, contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Hirsch Solutions.


----------

